# Industrial Project management



## muna ibrahim (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم زملائي المهندسين أنا درست هندسة صناعية و درست ماجستير ادارة الأعمال و لدي بعض الأسئلة:
1-هل يعتبر الmba شهادة ماجستير تمكن من التدريس في الجامعة و هل هي شهادة كافية لتحضير الدكتوراه في مجالات الادارة؟ 
2- هل يوجد مجال للدراسات العليا يهتم بدراسة اداره المشاريع الصناعية؟ ماجستير أو دكتوراه ؟و في أي جامعات في العالم يمكن أن أجد هذا التخصص و هل يوجد بجامعات في بريطانيا تحديدا؟و بماذا يمكن أن يفيدني؟ 
الرجاء الافادة 
هذه أول مشاركة لي و أتمنى أن أكون إضافة مفيدة ان شا الله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للدكتوراة ، أنا أعرف أن بعض الجامعات الأمريكية لا تشترط الماجستير من الأساس للقبول في الدكتوراة
مثال : جامعة نورثويسترن Northwestern و هي من الجامعات المرموقة في الولايات المتحدة و ذات تصنيف عالي في تخصصي الهندسة الصناعية و إدارة الأعمال لا تشترط الماجستير للقبول في الدكتوراة 
لكن هذا لا يعني سهولة القبول

http://www.mccormick.northwestern.edu/docs/graduate/MCC_graduate_application_instructions.pdf

لاحظي الفقرة
Very few of our new PhD students have an MS, and an MS
is not required for PhD admission.

very few .. يعني النسبة الأكبر هم طلاب دكتوراة جدد لا يحملون الماجستير


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
توجد في العراق تخصص الهندسة الصناعية منذو عام 1975 والان يمكن ان تدرس الدكتوراة في العراق حسب الاختصاص المطلوب


----------



## muna ibrahim (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم كثيييييييييييرا على هذه لمعلومات


----------

